# Hamskea Break through not good for "non-training" use ?



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

I traded one of my stabs for a Hamskea break through . I love it, In fact I shoot much more accurate with it, my groups have improved 10 fold. 

A comment was made that it should only be used as a training aid to help me with my other releases. From what I understand it is a back tension release ? Am I wrong and why would that be bad as I know lots of you guys/girls shoot with BT releases. Is there something am missing ?

Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Back tension cannot be bought or sold - it is a process. 
2. Just about any release, set up properly can be used with back tension.


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

I forgot, your totally right I guess I should say a "tension" release ? I just do it with my back muscles which is why I referred to it as that, my bad. I wish I could edit titles.


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

So I take it I can use this for anything then


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you shoot it good, use it for any shooting you want. 

P've tried that type of release and they won't work for me. I set up too hard against the wall and it goes off as soon as I relax my thumb.

One thing I did notice when I was working with it, if you ever feel like you are pulling the wheels off and it's not going off, it's because you let your bow shoulder rise up too much. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

I use my Hamskea Break-Thru for everything, Training, tournaments, and even hunting!


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

This is at 40 yards, while not the best people where shocked that it was with the Hamskea.


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a couple evolutions, don't shoot tournament with the m. PS- you can punch any release


----------

